# Gary Fisher Hifi Official Weight -- 22.26lb



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

After a long wait for my stand and scale, I finally got to weight my Hifi. This is official after 3 zeroings of the scale, one out of the 3 came out to 22.24lb, but i'll call it 22.26.

I didnt think it would come out to be this light, but I've done what I can to find the right parts when I wanted to upgrade it. It is a scorchingly fast bike. Everyone just shakes there head when they pick it up, which I love! I dont think anyone expected this bike to be this light. I also know there is area for much improvement, which I might try to get it into the 21's just for the heck of it to "say I did". I dont think it takes away from its rideability at all. I'm 5' 9 1/2", 195lb and NOT easy on equipment! I've had the front original fork blow on me and had to rebuild the stock Fox RP3 so far, but no other problems. ...and thanks to mtbr for providing a superb database for me to do research on!

build:
Selle Italia SLR XC Gel: 175g
USE Alien Carbon seat post: 155g
Easton Monkey Lite SL Bars: 146g
Ritchey WCS Stem: 130g
Hayes Rotor: 114g
XTR Cassette 08: 243g
XTR Shadow derailleur 08: 189g
Truvativ Noir 1:1 Carbon Crankset: 625g
Crank Bros Egg Beater Ti's: 236g
Sram Red BB Bottom Bracket: 123g
Bontrager Grip Tape: 33g
Maxxis Ignitors 2.1's: 580g/ea
Stans ztr355, DT Swiss Comp 2.0/1.7 spokes, AC hubs w/ tubless rim strip
--Rear: 795g -Front: 687g = total: 1482g
Manitou MRD Absolute 130mm Fork - 1478g

stock Juicy 5's (minus rotors)
stock shifter
stock post clamp
stock Fox Float RP3


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, people always shake their heads in disbelief after picking-up my 18.96lb Cannondale hardtail. I was actually going to get a GF Hi-Fi or Race Day......but decided to go HT, because I love climbing- and my bike does it almost telepathically.

Nice bike, BTW!!!


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

True. My Cake is under 22lbs now.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

what are you using to keep the chain in place on that 1x9? Is that a bashguard? If so, what about the inside?

That's not a short cage rear derailleur on there so unless you live in Florida i'm pretty sure you will encounter chain drop as a result of chain growth when pedaling over roots.


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

Word.


The noir 1x1 comes with a carbon bashguard on the outside, but I dont have anything on the inside. I do drop my chain when riding pretty hard, maxing the rear travel...


----------



## cracked (Jun 3, 2007)

OMG I cant believe you bought a scale. your a filthy gram-whore!


now get back to buying heavy parts for the sesh! 




b.t.w. Zach nice hardtail!


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

gearhead313 said:


> Word.
> 
> The noir 1x1 comes with a carbon bashguard on the outside, but I dont have anything on the inside. I do drop my chain when riding pretty hard, maxing the rear travel...


Get an N-Gear Jumpstop and you'll be totally set. Might want to look into a short cage rear as well.


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

I've been down that road unfortunately... The problem is where the pivot is located. I'd have to come up with some kinda modified version of the Jump Stop so i could anchor it higher..










I've been dealing with it for now... i originally didnt want to put more weight on the bike, but dropping chains does piss me off


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

nice job. It's hard getting FS alloy frames down that low.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

gearhead313 said:


> I've been down that road unfortunately... The problem is where the pivot is located. I'd have to come up with some kinda modified version of the Jump Stop so i could anchor it higher..
> 
> I've been dealing with it for now... i originally didnt want to put more weight on the bike, but dropping chains does piss me off


Well, if you can mount a front derailleur, you can probably get a Rohloff chainguide to work. You can skeletonize it for weight savings if you fancy.


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks java, ...it wasnt cheap, i know that much!

I would have to come up with some kinda modification for it.. it still looks too low for me on this bike:


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

gearhead313 said:


> Thanks java, ...it wasnt cheap, i know that much!
> 
> I would have to come up with some kinda modification for it.. it still looks too low for me on this bike:


that's mounted too low.


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

I think i'll continue to see whats out there and see what I can make work while still keeping it as light as possible. 


I might make a tire and brake rotor change for the summer months and see if that will break the 21lb barrier. A KMC x10sl chain might be on that list too...


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

"Filthy gram-whore" LOL!  Nice bike.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

gearhead313 said:


> I've been down that road unfortunately... The problem is where the pivot is located. I'd have to come up with some kinda modified version of the Jump Stop so i could anchor it higher..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first thing that come to mind is mounting something to the pivot bolt, if its solid in the center, maybe tap some threads and you could have a guide that would move with the swingarm, or maybe find an old XTR E-Type ft der and steal the carbon mounting bracket and try to rig something up that way

just some ideas


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

Throw some Maxxis Crossmark Exceptions on there and you will shave a nice chunk of rolling weight. I had my old Hi-Fi down to about 24.75, with the main upgrades being wheels and tires. 22 lbs. is really light. The Hi-Fi is a very nimble bike.


----------



## xmynameisdan (Aug 16, 2006)

Why didn't you stick with a G2 fork?


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll have to look up that derailleur and see if it'll work. I could check out that main pivot, but i'd hate to screw something up in there!

Those crossmark exceptions dont look too bad. Probably a good option to add to the regular race king or schwable options...



I ditched the G2 for a couple reasons.... First, my manitou comp air crapped the bed, so I was looking for an upgrade anyways (lightest + most travel). The new fox looked ok, but after trying to disect the real G2 principles and using my automobile suspension/alignment knowledge, I came to the conclusion that using a non-G2 fork would increase the caster, aka rake, aka trail in the bike and make it track better at high speeds. I felt like I was getting to the point where I wanted something with more high speed stability and would chaulk up the low speed tech to straight bike handling skill.  So, my choice was the manitou mrd absolute in 130mm. I get 10mm more travel, lock out, and loose almost .31lb off the front end. I figured for the travel and weight savings, i'd give it a shot.


----------



## capn 35 (Oct 19, 2007)

Don't bother with the Rohloff device, it doesn't fit our HiFi's seat tube at all. I bought one with the same intentions as you. When I went to a 1x9 setup on mine, I lost 435 grams. That was with using a Salsa 32t chainring in place of the stock XTR and ditching the shifter/cable/derailleur. After riding a couple of times and dropping my chain (once is too much, in my opinion) I went back to the stock 3 chainring/shifter setup. It just isn't worth the bragging rights when your bike doesn't work right, IMHO.

EDIT: forget what I said - my bike is carbon and has a MUCH larger seat tube diameter as you approach the pivot point of the frame. I think the rohloff might work on your bike with the alloy frame.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

capn 35 said:


> It just isn't worth the bragging rights when your bike doesn't work right, IMHO.


You did 1x9 for bragging rights? :skep: ut:

Nobody cares what drivetrain you run.


----------



## capn 35 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, that's it, douche.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Your words, not mine.


----------



## cracked (Jun 3, 2007)

LOL



bragging rights




LOL


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

oh snap!



I think I lost somewhere around 400g as well ditching my front drive crap. Also, if i rode like a normal xc guy, i probably wouldnt drop my chain.... but f it. This is the weight weenies forum isnt it?...


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

dinoadventures said:


> unless you live in Florida i'm pretty sure you will encounter chain drop as a result of chain growth when pedaling over roots.


You obviously haven't ridden in Florida.

Gearhead: I love that your bike is dirty, well used, and still light. Function over form! :thumbsup:


----------



## capn 35 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, it's the weight weenie forum...I know what you mean - but it's such a huge pain when you drop your chain during a ride. It just isn't worth it to say that your bike is lighter when you can't ride it like you want, that's all I'm sayin'. Try out that Rohloff mech. I think that it should work on your bike. I just weighed it and it's around 77 g total. You'd still be losing a lotta weight without the shifter crap and will have gained the confidence that your chain isn't going to drop.


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

HandyMan said:


> You obviously haven't ridden in Florida.
> 
> Gearhead: I love that your bike is dirty, well used, and still light. Function over form! :thumbsup:


Thanks man. What good is a rig that just sits on a stand?!


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> Yeah, people always shake their heads in disbelief after picking-up my 18.96lb Cannondale hardtail. I was actually going to get a GF Hi-Fi or Race Day......but decided to go HT, because I love climbing- and my bike does it almost telepathically.
> 
> Nice bike, BTW!!!


whats the weight of that suspension fork? is it any good?


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

I think Blackspire makes a guard that mounts in place of the inner ring.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.blackspire.com/qs/product/83/5946/263245/0/0


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

doesnt look like a bad option.. i'll have to see if i have room on the other side of that gear there..


----------



## longcat (Apr 24, 2008)

This thread is longcat approved


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

I've been thinking about parting or selling the bike.... the cold weather in PA sucks! Plus im ready for a new buggy, the 2007 session 77...


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that : / 

message me what you want for the pedals and the wheels.


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

Im no where near someone who would be called a "pro rider", so I love to build them! Maybe in time I'll be a better, faster rider, but for now I think a regular cheap 7" AM bike is what I need to improve my riding... not a 22lb xc ride that when I putter out and get tired, my buddys crack on me 

pmd


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

gearhead313 said:


> Im no where near someone who would be called a "pro rider", so I love to build them! Maybe in time I'll be a better, faster rider, but for now I think a regular cheap 7" AM bike is what I need to improve my riding... not a 22lb xc ride that when I putter out and get tired, my buddys crack on me
> 
> pmd


Actually I'd suggest going full rigid to improve your riding. Getting more suspension will just make you reliant on having more suspension.


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

My first bike was my mongoose hilltopper, full rigid which I still ride today.. I agree, its taught me a lot about how to handle a bike. I'm not saying I think I totally suck, but im at the point now where a lot of guys i ride with are AM/FR'ers that I'd like to be able to keep up with without a problem. Going to Rays indoor MTB park helped alot to teach me things i need to learn.. if that makes any sense . 

Its just been slow at work and I look at it seeing the money i've spent which I could use back to pay bills now!! Hopefully it'll pass and I can keep modding it... but we'll see.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

sergio_pt said:


> whats the weight of that suspension fork? is it any good?


The Headshok fork weighs only 1294g/2.85lb and is one of the lightest, stiffest, most precise-steering front suspensions on the market today. Plus, it also has lockout and damping control.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> The Headshok fork weighs only 1294g/2.85lb and is one of the lightest, stiffest, most precise-steering front suspensions on the market today. Plus, it also has lockout and damping control.


Cannondale still makes bikes with headshok?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes, they do. just not on their higher-end models anymore.


----------



## maelgwn (Dec 18, 2008)

How about replace your bashguard and put on a pair of BBG superlights (http://www.bbgbashguard.com/superlights.html)

One on the inside, one on the outside - should give you the same bolt length though slightly to the left.

38 grams for each => 76 grams total which is probably still less than your current bashguard??


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

I didnt actually take the guard off the Noir and weight it, but they do claim its carbon. A lot of good ideas, thanks guys!


...and how much travel is that head shock? I assume like 80mm? why not go to 130mm like mine thats only 180g more?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Well it's still a ways from 22.26lbs... but mine is getting lighter and lighter... Still have a bunch of weight to loose from the stock wheels, the cassette (302gr - heavy), and even the crank - although I've starting "tuning" it with lighter rings - 22T aluminum from an XT was 20g vs 38g for the LX steel 22T ring...

Now at 25.92lbs...

Not super light, but finally broke the 26lbs mark and slowly whittling it down...

Frame: 2008 Gary Fisher HiFi Deluxe - size Small
Fork: Fox F120RL w/ G2 crown offset 
Shock: Fox RP2
Bottle cage: Bontrager Race Lite
Headset: Chris King
Stem: Thomson X4 70mm x 0deg
Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite XC high rise 
Shifters: SRAM X9
Grips: Lizard Skin Peaty lock-on
Seatpost: stock Bontrager Race Lite
Seat: stock Bontrager Race
Seatclamp: stock Bontrager
Brakes: Avid Elixir CR 185/160mm
Crankset: Shimano Deore LX M582
Bottom Bracket: Shimano external
Chainrings: Deore LX M582 rings 44/32 and replaced 22T steel with M760 22T aluminum
Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 long cage
Chain: KMC X9 SL gold Ti-N coated
Cassette: SRAM PG990 11-34
Skewers: stock Bontrager
Wheelset: stock Bontrager Race Disc TLR
Tire - Front: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 Evo
Tire - Rear: Kenda Small Block 8 1.95 DTC
Tubes: Giant 0.6mm 26x1.9-2.25
Pedal: Crank Bros Ti Eggbeater with aftermarket 91.85mm Ti spindles

Weight: 25.92lbs


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Latest weight is now 25.74lbs...

Updated stem (Bontrager Race X Lite 80mm x 7deg) and bars (Monkey Lite XC lo-rise), and also trimmed seatpost and steer tube down...


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

now just think of it being 3.5lb lighter  If the dumb thing pedaled more efficiently, i might have kept it..

good luck with that build man.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

what's your current ride?

I find it pedals quite well and climbs even better, although I don't ridden that many different bikes to compare well...


getting another 3.5lbs out would be awesome  wheels/hubs/crank would help me get closer... mine still stock


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont have a light bike right now, i've traveled to the dark side of freeride/DH bikes. I still have my light parts, but dont know if i'll ever do anything with them.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

how was that saddle btw? i'm looking to get something lighter, but that is also comfy... i like Bontrager - the shape is perfect - have yet to find an aftermarket that works... but haven't at Selle Italias yet - kinda pricey... RXL saddle is on my list, but still ~205g... my stock Bontrager Race is 282g  ... something <200g would get me into the 24's 


and you can have both - light XC bike + burly FR/DH bike... although if you're like me right now, only money for one bike


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

haha.. your bike is only as light as your wallet is heavy!!


I actually liked my gelflow a lot. Its really personal preference (bluntly how your ass is shaped). I have a carbon rocket v now and it actually isnt as comfortable as the gelflow. I have a good pair of riding shorts too which is mandatory. my gelflow came in at 175g also, which means finding something lighter that's as comfortable will be pretty difficult.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

gearhead313 said:


> haha.. your bike is only as light as your wallet is heavy!!


isn't that the truth!! :thumbsup:

I'll need to look into a gelflow... maybe look for someone local that has one...


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

so the crankset with bb weighs 625 set up as a 1x9??


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had to look that over to be sure... it is not correct, technically.. Here's the weights:

625 is the crankset, but without the BB:









Sram blackbox ceramic BB:









So that is 748g total, with carbon bashguard remember too.


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

nice bike.

thanks for the info.

i have firex 1x9 and want to shave some weight there....


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Here are the chainguides you need, you could even drop th ebashguard too if you aren't bashing with it.
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/components/chain-guide/product/1x-chain-guide-34957

or the E13 equivalent


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

I've seen those, pretty nice pieces. Here in western PA, you have to have some kinda bash protection. There are no clear trails, everything is gnarly and obstacle littered. Its a blast!


----------

